# 1st time makin bacon...



## Mofatguy (Feb 16, 2019)

Finally got some instacure in so thawed out a pork belly amd started curing.

Belly=1320g

So I mixed:
3.29g instacure
23.31g kosher salt
13.2g brown sugar

Mixed rub ingredients really good and coated belly on all sides makimg sure to dump all dropped cure into bag before sealing.

Belly measures 1.5 inches at thickest point so plan on 4 days per inch plus 2. Total of 8 days flipping in fridge.

All sound correct?
After curing I plan to rinse, dry and let rest 24hrs in fridge uncovered. I'm smoking in big chief smoker for 2-3 hours or IT of 128* with apple 
chips. Then fry for finished product.

Anything I missed?


----------



## Mofatguy (Feb 16, 2019)

Oh forgot to mention after 24hr rest in fridge and b4 smoke I'm going to rub BP on.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 16, 2019)

What temp. will you be smoking the bacon at?

And don't forget the fry test after curing and rinsing....can't pull any more salt out after smoking. 

BTW, I would let it go curing a little longer....say 10~14 days....


----------



## Mofatguy (Feb 16, 2019)

Big chief claims to smoke at 165*. I'll have temp probe in smoker and meat to keep eye on temps.
1st time smoking bacon in big chief.

Yep. I'll fry test to check. Forgot that step.
Thanks!


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 16, 2019)

Sounds good so far. I've never used Instacure, just Prague Powder #1.
But I go long on my curing. Like Inda suggests, I go for the full 14 days.
So you might want to try that next time.
I cold smoke my bacon. Mine gets fried afterwords anyway.
But I think I'll make a Pork Loin (Back, or Canadian) Bacon and hot smoke it so the wife will have some ready to eat bacon. Canadian bacon is her favorite.
I never fry test. But my Buckboard Bacon was my only "too salty" to date. But it is great Beans Bacon.


----------



## Mofatguy (Feb 19, 2019)

Ok. Belly has been in fridge in Ziploc bag with the above cure since I posted this. I've flipped omce a day and messaged the meat but haven't had much moisture? Is this normal?
Meat is starting to change color but not getting any moisture in the bag?

Dry rub mixed at above quantities in my girst post.
Is this normal or is something not going right?


----------



## dernektambura (Feb 20, 2019)

it is normal. . your salt amount is right for bacon weight..  bacon fat has a lot less water than meat so juice depends mostly on meat quantity portion...also, you are using kosher salt which takes a tad more tome.. .keep it at least 10days.. I would keep it for 12 hrs in cold fresh water to de-saline exces of the salt on surface....


----------



## Mofatguy (Feb 26, 2019)

Here is final result. Pulled and rinsed then let sit for 24hrs. Didn't have coarse gbp so just used what I had. Smoked 2 1/2hrs in big chief with apple.
Tastes great! Completely different then I expected. Taste more like a sweet fresh side when fried with a hint of store bought bacon flavor. Not a bit of salty flavor. Since I love fresh side I really like the flavor!
I'm hooked for life! 
Side note.... With this not being overly salty like store bought bacon my heart dr. May not be as upset with me when she asks what I've been eating! Lol!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Feb 26, 2019)

Looks good!

As for moisture..every time it's different..I got some Canadian style bacon curing right now and it looks like a swimming pool...

But you know the real fun Mofatguy? Add in your own seasoning blend when curing... ! The addiction is real buddy! :)


----------

